# I don't understand lesbians



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Not too sure i understand.... So if your a lesbian but still enjoy dildos, how could you not be attracted to a guy? Also, isn't it kind of hypocritical to use a dildo if you are a lesbian? :tongue:


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

A real penis comes with expectations and body hair.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> A real penis comes with expectations and body hair.


 there's not too many positions with Eldildo


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

So, basically all a man is is a carrier for a penis...?


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

>.> A gay man still enjoys the feeling of penitrating something..... Your sexual orientation doesn't change what physically feels good. You're assuming that the item is a representation of the person and not just a toy to encourage pleasure. It's not the what...it's the who. It'd be like the difference between Angelina Jolie and Tim Currie offering to suck you off. If you were blindfolded and *thought* it was Angelina....it might feel the same if it was Tim Currie, but the idea of it being someone you're attracted to makes it more fulfilling and exciting. Hell, Tim Currie could be better at it, but it doesn't mean you'd let him just because you should theoretically enjoy it more.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Alysaria said:


> >.> A gay man still enjoys the feeling of penitrating something..... Your sexual orientation doesn't change what physically feels good. You're assuming that the item is a representation of the person and not just a toy to encourage pleasure. It's not the what...it's the who. It'd be like the difference between Angelina Jolie and Tim Currie offering to suck you off. If you were blindfolded and *thought* it was Angelina....it might feel the same if it was Tim Currie, but the idea of it being someone you're attracted to makes it more fulfilling and exciting. Hell, Tim Currie could be better at it, but it doesn't mean you'd let him just because you should theoretically enjoy it more.


i suppose...



Basically i just don't see how a girl couldn't find a 10 out of 10 guy for looks, attractive, if they still like cock


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh, how crude and simple you are...


If you like sticking your stick into holes why don't do it on a man? or a horse? or a bottle?

It's more complex than the way you put it...


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

... Because they aren't attracted to men? Same reason heterosexual men like women even though they could just as easily stick it up the bum?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Munchies said:


> i suppose...
> 
> But if it is a matter of who and not what... but at the same time being a lesbian.... why that who couldn't be a guy with the what, you know what i mean ?
> 
> Basically i just don't see how a girl couldn't find a 10 out of 10 guy for looks, attractive, if they still like cock


I personally believe that there are 3 types of homosexuals (feel free to disagree if you like, this is just my opinion)

The first is the pedagogue...the weak, shy, scared waif that clings to the first strong person that takes an interest in them. Because this person has all of their affection, it eventually turns romantic, and they will do *anything* to gain approval from this person.

The second is the attention whore. These are the ones who are all up in your face about how gay they are, like they want to start a fight about it. They announce their gaeity so much, you wonder who they're trying to convince. I think that these are the people who just aren't sure about their place in the world, so they cling to an identity that gives them purpose. 

Finally, the "normal" gays... They're just like everyone else, they just are attracted to the same gender. 

What does a penis represent? Power and dominance. For the pedagogue, it's a way for the other lesbian to make her subordinate. For the attention whore....it's possible she may be bisexual or just confused in some cases, but she will cling to her homosexual identity like a lifeline and heaven help you if you try to argue the point with her (no pun intended). 

And let's just think about all the crazy, stupid things people do to get themselves off. Straight men stick lightbulbs up their butts.... 


-shakes head- I think the main thing that's difficult for you in this situation is separating the penis from the man...figuratively, of course... >.> Women don't fall in love with a guy for his dick.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Alysaria said:


> I personally believe that there are 3 types of homosexuals (feel free to disagree if you like, this is just my opinion)
> 
> The first is the pedagogue...the weak, shy, scared waif that clings to the first strong person that takes an interest in them. Because this person has all of their affection, it eventually turns romantic, and they will do *anything* to gain approval from this person.
> 
> ...


damn that was pretty deep 

I guess just the thought of a girl not being attracted to a guy with a great personality and which is also "hot" and has a shlong (which they like) that goes on for days, doesn't seem right at all. But i guess if your not attracted to him...


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Munchies said:


> damn that was pretty deep
> 
> I guess just the thought of a girl not being attracted to a guy with a great personality and which is also "hot" and has a shlong (which they like) that goes on for days, doesn't seem right at all. But i guess if your not attracted to him...


Would you be attracted to a guy who had the same qualities you find attractive in a girl? hehehehe


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

Alysaria said:


> Would you be attracted to a guy who had the same qualities you find attractive in a girl? hehehehe


No, but that's probably because i have a closed mind to it. To be a lesbian you obviously have an open mind, so to look back the other way, in my mind, shouldn't be to hard for them


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

Men don't have boobs, vaginas, or beautiful curvy shapely bodies. It's not all about the penis, it's the penetration that feels good. There are also options of dry humping, tongues, and vibrators. If you can answer why you wouldn't like a man despite how attractive he is and is willing to give you a hole to plunge, then you've answered your question.


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Indeed, lesbians make me feel that i'm just a sexual object. 

I'm a human being too, you hear me !! !!!!!


(don't hit me haha) :wink:


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

I suppose a dildo provides them with a different type of sensation. A dildo is a figure of a penis, and being a lesbian merely means you are not attracted to men. Similarly, some gay guys don't like the idea of anal sex, they just do it because it's their best option.


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Munchies said:


> No, but that's probably because i have a closed mind to it. To be a lesbian you obviously have an open mind, so to look back the other way, in my mind, shouldn't be to hard for them


Not necessarily. You could be a closed-minded homosexual.... Being open-minded by that definition would make you a bisexual swinger with no standards.  Think of it in terms of what you find attractive in a mate. EVERY GIRL isn't going to fit your qualifications. A lesbian is going to have a specific type of girl that appeals to them as well... Most people don't jump anything with a pulse.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Munchies said:


> No, but that's probably because i have a closed mind to it. To be a lesbian you obviously have an open mind, so to look back the other way, in my mind, shouldn't be to hard for them


Though this sounds complimentary, I second Alysaria in that it is untrue. Sexuality is not a state of mind, and heterosexuality is not something that any lesbian could just "revert back to" once they discover that they are attracted to women.

Unless they had an epiphany, like my sister. =O


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

I think the thing is lesbians can't "revert back to" because they where never heterosexual, it just sounds "old-fashioned" with gender stereotypes and all that crap, the only thing they can revert back to is being lesbian, everyone isn't born as heterosexuall and THEN decide what they are attracted to, they're born that way...

This thread just made me a little grumpy in the prejudice regarding human sexuality, I'm sorry if I offended anyone and sorry to you munchies for calling your idea/question "crude and simple". It was not my place to lay such a comment upon you, I was just a little... well, grumpy in lack of better terms...


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> I think the thing is lesbians can't "revert back to" because they where never heterosexual, it just sounds "old-fashioned" with gender stereotypes and all that crap, the only thing they can revert back to is being lesbian, everyone isn't born as heterosexuall and THEN decide what they are attracted to, they're born that way...
> 
> This thread just made me a little grumpy in the prejudice regarding human sexuality, I'm sorry if I offended anyone and sorry to you munchies for calling your idea/question "crude and simple". It was not my place to lay such a comment upon you, I was just a little... well, grumpy in lack of better terms...


We all have our own opinions and learned different things growing up, and lacking any real experience with homosexuals, it's natural to have some confusion. It's ok to ask questions, even if they seem a tad insensitive and/or presumptious. You never learn anything if you don't ask, and everyone deserves the right to be proven wrong :crazy: 

Never trying to hurt anyone's feelings is repressed and unfair. It happens. Occasionally we all say something that could be taken in an offensive way. ^_^ If it's not intended to be bigoted or cruel, then there's no reason to try to censor the speaker.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Lounge Lizard*



Munchies said:


> Not too sure i understand.... So if your a lesbian but still enjoy dildos, how could you not be attracted to a guy? Also, isn't it kind of hypocritical to use a dildo if you are a lesbian? :tongue:




Stop talking like a Fraudian (SJ). Dildos are the D Game for Mustang Sally. Designed by an Engineer. There is a song about it. 

Switchblade Knife


----------

